# Brauche eure HiLfE!



## Sk8terBoy (23 Okt. 2007)

Also ich hab in nem geilen remix den HAMMER beat entdeckt weiss aber nicht von wem der is. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen????? http://uploaded.to/?id=jyfhxl


----------



## rise (25 Okt. 2007)

Sry aber ich nicht da ich mich mit solcher Musik gar net auskenne.
Frag mich was über Rock dann wäre das einfacher


----------



## Muli (4 Nov. 2007)

Da kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen ...
auch wenn ich mit Mucke einiges am Hut habe und die Charts soweit auch ganz kenne, so entzieht sich dieses Lied doch meines Fundus ...

Sorry


----------



## Sk8terBoy (4 Nov. 2007)

*schade*

naja schade weiss vielleicht einer von euch wohin ich mich da wenden könnte? oder gibts da programme die sowas erkennen?


----------



## Katzun (5 Nov. 2007)

ich glaube das es was von juliane werding ist...

kleiner spaß  

kann dir leider auch nicht helfen


----------



## Muli (6 Nov. 2007)

Vielleicht mal im Gulli Board einstellen ...
Die Community ist groß.
Oder spezielle Musik Foren wo mir grad spontan keines einfällt 

Aber Tante Google weiß da sicherlich mehr


----------



## Drezno (7 Nov. 2007)

such mal unter den sachen die timberland produziert hat, hört sich doch leicht nach ihm an, wenn nicht fällt mir noch nelly ein


----------



## Sk8terBoy (9 Nov. 2007)

*Uff*

Also jungs ich hab den beat jetzt fast in jedes musikforum reingestellt und NIEMAND kannte den beat.    . Also langsam dreh ich durch. also timberland und nelly warens auch nich hab da alles abgesucht. GEgooglet hab ich auch schon aber NO chance.

Das problem is das ich kein interpret und kein title hab. Nur den remix!!
Ich bin am ende meiner kräfte .ich such jetzt schon seit fast 1nem jahr.


----------



## rise (11 Nov. 2007)

hmmm...viell. ist der Titel ja auch von einem/einer vollkommen unbekannten!
Da kann ihn keiner kennen bzw wenige!


----------



## Elexis (12 Nov. 2007)

Ich hab zwar net so viel ahnung von musik, aber das hört sich sehr stark nach Timbaland - the way you are an!!!
ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------

